# Dark Summoner (65 stingray)



## 68_STINGRAY (Mar 31, 2017)

So starting this thread over, I've always wanted a trike and being I never keep things simple I will be making this a radical operable lowrider trike, I was going to use the 65 stingray frame I had from my previous build but have chosen to make that one a cool old school rodder, instead I'll be hopping back onto eBay in search of yet again..Another 65 stingray, I already have a custom trike axle I bought off of a fellow bike builder which I'll be further altering with my own touches, I've called it dark Summoner after the mobile card game I've played the last few years, the imagery is ecceptional and will fit with my ideas, I'll post the pics shortly and keep you all up to date as I get there


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Mar 31, 2017)

Here again is the frame design I'm going with, designed by my good friend Eric Sanchez


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Mar 31, 2017)

This is a Manny's bike shop custom twisted and engraved trike axle that I bought from my friend Abraham Rosales of Legions Bike Club in Cali, this is just the first stepping stone in the path to the summoning


----------

